# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ!

## Dida

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ХОТЕЛА ЗДЕСЬ ПООБЩАТЬСЯ    ВЕСНА ПРИШЛА!!!!  и на душе светло.....кто со мной за позитивом и настроением?!

----------


## Злобс

Скоро поплывём...

----------


## Attacka

> ХОТЕЛА ЗДЕСЬ ПООБЩАТЬСЯ    ВЕСНА ПРИШЛА!!!!  и на душе светло.....кто со мной за позитивом и настроением?!


 Отсыпте позитива? Мне б не помешало )

----------


## Гражданин

Динара, кажется ты не в то место обратилась.

----------


## Dida

Лешенька, дорогой ты мой! Что тебя так волнует? :Big Grin:  Ответь мне! Я тебя обрадую!

----------


## .,.,

за хорошим настроением на сайты знакомств лучше обращаться или же на какие-то другие сайты, а здесь позитивом мало кто блещет. Хотя и такие,думаю, есть. Сама же здесь долго не появлялась явно не из-за того,что тут море позитива.

----------


## Гражданин

Динар,к сожалению обрадовать меня ты ничем не сможешь. 
Че,как оно?

----------


## Dida

че за змырь точка запятая точка запятая....ты кто такой? =)))) давай до свидания!)))))

Леш, дела нормуль, че потерялся то?.....да, обрадовать не смогу потому что мало тебя знаю....хотя прилично общались....пиши в скайп!....и вообщем обиду на меня не таи.....молодые все глупые бывают!))))

----------


## Гражданин

Да чего уж там,на собеседников виртуальных обижаться) Куда пропал? Да вроде в последний раз ты совсем запамятовала кто я,ну я и удалился. Еще ты просила показать гениталии по вебке :Smile:  Давно это было... Сейчас я в другом городе,у родителей,могу поставить скайп,но вебкамеры нет все равно.

----------


## Dida

спасибо ты мне уже их показал! :Stick Out Tongue:  больше я думаю не стоит! ....да и не стоит вообще!)))))

----------


## Гражданин

Шуточки шутишь, Динара :Smile:

----------


## Dida

аааа.....стыдно стало....то-то и оно! :Stick Out Tongue:  а Я все ранво твои фотки выложу на ю-тубе и видео кстати тоже!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Злобс

> Шуточки шутишь, Динара


  да ладно отрицать! письку ты ей показал  :Big Grin:

----------


## Севастьяна

> Скоро поплывём...


 ну это смотря кто в каком регионе живет.. у некоторых уже и трава начала расти

----------


## Гражданин

Давай,кидай прямо сюда ссылки)
Я уверен,ты этим баловалась в скайпе с кем-нибудь,только это был не я)

----------


## Злобс

Ахахах... да я в скайпе никому даже не показывалась, кроме когда-то давным давно родственникам из Америки, не говоря уж о том, что баловалась.

----------


## Dida

> Давай,кидай прямо сюда ссылки)
> Я уверен,ты этим баловалась в скайпе с кем-нибудь,только это был не я)


 Уверенный в себе мужина

----------


## Dida

> Ахахах... да я в скайпе никому даже не показывалась, кроме когда-то давным давно родственникам из Америки, не говоря уж о том, что баловалась.


 Скорее всего это он мне адресовал....но насчет твоих родственников конечно меня улыбнуло! ...

----------


## Злобс

А я думала, что мне. да потому что не процитировал

----------


## Dida

Ну смотрю настроение здесь я подняла сама себе...тема может зайти далеко и не совсем приятное русло!
Гражданин ничего личного просто баловство! Не обессудь! ))) Мы с тобой хорошо знаем, что все здесь происходящее непохоже на реальные события!...

И наконец!!! Господин Слава!... О ВЕЛИКИЙ и ВСЕМОГУЧИЙ....ЗАБАНЬ МЕНЯ Я ЭТОГО ЖАЖДЮ УДАЛИ МОЙ АККУНТ...И ЧТОБ ДУХУ МОЕГО ЗДЕСЬ НЕ БЫЛО.....и скажу матерные слова чтоб наверняка.... [вырезано].....

----------


## Гражданин

Зря ты так Динара. Я на тебя зла не держу.  И я понимаю грань между общением в интернете и знать человека в жизни.  Так что все нормально,все путем)

----------


## Pechalka

> .   Господин Слава!... О ВЕЛИКИЙ и ВСЕМОГУЧИЙ....ЗАБАНЬ МЕНЯ Я ЭТОГО ЖАЖДЮ УДАЛИ МОЙ АККУНТ...


 Лень наверно ему удалять, копаться там в панели модера. Я как то тож просила удалить акк.  Материла, била его по моське, хер вам, не удалил! Сказал; "сиди в наказание тут до конца дней своих!".

----------

